# West Springfield officer run down by cruiser



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Officer Hospitalized after Struck by Police Cruiser 
WEST SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS
(WWLP, July 30, 2003) - A West Springfield police officer underwent surgery Wednesday morning after being hit by a police cruiser Tuesday night. Just after 8 p.m., Sergeant Daniel O'Brien was on foot on Main Street trying to corner a suspect in a white Dodge, when another police cruiser hit him. Police say the officer in the cruiser never saw O'Brien. Sergeant O'Brien suffered a broken arm and leg. Detectives are still on the look out for a heavy set black man driving the white dodge dynasty that eluded police. If you have any information you are asked to call West Springfield police.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I dont know about anyone else and I dont know all the details but how in the world could you run over your own fellow police officer. That officer must have been driving to endanger when he could'nt even stop the car for his own brother in uniform.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

BHCCPD said:


> I dont know about anyone else and I dont know all the details but how in the world could you run over your own fellow police officer. That officer must have been driving to endanger when he could'nt even stop the car for his own brother in uniform.


Very sad to say, but this isn't the first time something like this has happened. A few years back a State Trooper struck a Wareham Police Officer during a pursuit, killing him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

It's called tunnel-vision BHCCPD. You get it when you are either driving in a pursuit, going to a call or running after a subject. You have one focus, to get there as fast as possible and catch the bad guy, everything else be damned. Happens to new as well as old cops. 
I will not criticize fellow cops for responding to a call in the most expediant way they know possible. Either party could be at fault here. Who knows? 
I attended that Wareham Officers funeral and broke up at the sight of his 2 boys being led from the church half way through the homily. It shouldn't happen but does. I feel sad for all officers involved.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I agree with the majority on this one. HousingCop is right on the money on this issue. I hope the Sgt. makes a full recovery and we need to support the officer driving the cruiser also. I'm sure he is beating himself up on this matter.

BHCCP: Take the advise of your fellow officers.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

BHCCPD, It doesn't matter what kind of training you have friend, christ we are human and can make mistakes. I quite sure the Officer was doing his job and just didnt see the Sgt, people get hit all the time in less streeful situations, what do you expect in high speed pursuits.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

TO: All MassCops Members
FROM: fscpd907
RE: Warning t: Post
DATE: August 8, 2003

Hey Thimios315,

I was just curious which academy you guys/gals go to ? SSPO, F/T or the federal academy like the VA Hospital Officers. If its the federal do they accept the MCJTC and SSPO until the next federal academy ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

All I hope for is that the cop in W. Springfield is alright and the officer driving the cruiser gets a bit of help as well. Lord knows he didn't mean to do it.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

To get back on topic, I spoke with a West Springfield Sgt at the movie theater in W Springfield last night about the injured Sgt and the officer that struck him. The Sgt said the injured Sgt is doing as best as can be expected under the circumstances and the officer is pretty shaken up over it. The officer is currently on admin duty.

Once again I wish them both the best and a quick recovery.


----------

